

We tried Slack. And Failed. - antonpug
http://antonpug.com/blog/2015/6/2/so-we-tried-slack-and-failed

======
rywalker
Sorry to hear it didn't work out for you guys. I definitely prefer the new
world where communication goes through Slack rather than email.

~~~
antonpug
Did your team ever just pick it up and adopt it, or did you face challenges?

